# Robbing wild bees



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Has anyone tried robbing a wild bee hive?


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

not me! Did you find one??


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thats kinda what I did. The owners of the property where I aquired my bees sunday noticed the bees about a week ago within a wall of an outbuilding. They said they found an old unused hive box in their field. I imaging the bees have been in the wall atleast 1 -2 years... maybe more

Does this make them wild bees??? I was amazed on how gentle they were


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

No, I haven't found a hive, I just keep seeing honeybees around and wonder...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

I've got one behind the house about 30 feet up in an oak tree.

Any suggestions? Would love to try it too. As long as they aren't Africanized ( Killer Bees ). I'm pretty sure they are not.

Hmmm....slingshot? rock? long stick?

mousecat


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

What part of the country are you in? Africanized bees are only in the southernmost parts of the country.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

They're here for sure.. at least in the counties to the south of me here in NE Texas.

Mousecat


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

woodcutting with grandpa we once cut down a dry tree to find huge amounts of honey and bees about 20 feet up it. Was a real surpise!that's the only way I know to get the honey from something so high up. The bees were really docile even with the drop! I don't recall getting stung at all even with the bees around us- Grandpa said it was because they were too busy trying to recover the honey. we got a five gallon bucket full of honey and comb as well as a tarp with probably twice as much in that. Left a lot more there.
Came back the next day to get more and see if we could open up and relocate the queen and somebody else (a bear?) had had they're way with what was left of the tree - tore it to shreds. The bees were pretty much gone and the wierd thing was the honey was gone too- I mean all of it! not a drop to be found.
The problem with robbing a wild hive (as I see it- which could easily be wrong) is that you have to destroy the hive to get the honey. Kinda like shooting the cow to get a bucket of milk.
Loki


----------

